# Reserves or Reg?



## OV1984 (31 May 2012)

I have always wanted to join the Cf.  I remember being 4 and sitting with soldiers on tanks and taking pics.  My father was in the Queens Own rifles and I always loved hearing his stories.  I contemplated doing reserves for a while now.  But I am 27 and a mom of 2 young kids...5 and 2.  I recently went through a seperation and figured screw it this is something I have always wanted to do, so I'm doing it.  My issue is I've always looked into the reserves but never seriously looked into the reg force.  I am considering med tech or combat engineer.  I know with the regs you pretty much can be stationed anywhere in canada.  Once basic is done, can you pick where you prefer to live?  And how do you know the length of time you are stationed there?  Also being a single mom, is childcare or something similar provided by the force? I'm seriously contemplating it, but I am extremely close to my family and I can see moving far from them being very very hard especially with two young kids.  Any advice?


----------



## PMedMoe (31 May 2012)

You answered your own question here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/106178/post-1146680.html#msg1146680



			
				OV1984 said:
			
		

> I would love to join fulltime but I have two young kids and relocating all over Canada is not something I want them to go through.


----------



## OV1984 (31 May 2012)

Yup but I've been thinking there may be more pros then cons, and kids are quite resilient....I gutters I'm on the fence with the regs....it would be a big change but on the end it may be worth it. I gutters I see more opportunities with the reg force.


----------



## Maxadia (1 Jun 2012)

Could go either way.  Your kids might end up staying in a rotten hellhole if you don't, but on the other hand might learn some discipline and social skills with meeting new people all the time.


----------



## OV1984 (1 Jun 2012)

Arghh sorry about the spelling...typing from  my phone


----------



## Mushroom (1 Jun 2012)

> o,
> I am considering joining the CF and both the Combat Engineer and Med Tech fields interest me.  I would love to join fulltime but I have two young kids and relocating all over Canada is not something I want them to go through.  I am located in toronto so it would be with the 25 field ambulance and the 32 Combat Engineer Regiment ...does anyone know what the training consists of and how long it is?  Also are there a lot of young people in this field?  I am 27 and have been warned by other full time members I will be with a bunch of teens....Is this true?/





> I have always wanted to join the Cf.  I remember being 4 and sitting with soldiers on tanks and taking pics.  My father was in the Queens Own rifles and I always loved hearing his stories.  I contemplated doing reserves for a while now.  But I am 27 and a mom of 2 young kids...5 and 2.  I recently went through a seperation and figured screw it this is something I have always wanted to do, so I'm doing it.  My issue is I've always looked into the reserves but never seriously looked into the reg force.  I am considering med tech or combat engineer.  I know with the regs you pretty much can be stationed anywhere in canada.  Once basic is done, can you pick where you prefer to live?  And how do you know the length of time you are stationed there?  Also being a single mom, is childcare or something similar provided by the force? I'm seriously contemplating it, but I am extremely close to my family and I can see moving far from them being very very hard especially with two young kids.  Any advice?




Im going to start by saying im not clear on med tech training so my response will be more geared to the lines of you applying for a C.E position. 

If relocating all over canada isn't for you than neither is the reg force, Once you completed your BMQ ( 12 weeks...well 14 really if you include week 0 and grad week),in St.Jean and your SQ in Gagetown (20 days)You'll stay in Gage for an additional 20 weeks to start your trade training befor being sent being posted in Edmonton, Petawawa, Valcartier or possibly staying in Gagetown to finish your trade training and no you dont get to pick which base. Petawawa is the closest to Toronto and your family but its still a good 5 hour drive. For obvious reasons you would have to find someone to watch your kids while you complete your BMQ as they cannot come with you. Once your trade training is complete you can be posted anywhere and it could change often depending on the needs of the CF.  My adivce? you'll probably be better off in the reserves if you want stability and to be close to your family.  

At 27 you probably wont be the oldest person on course but theres a good chance the majority of men and women on your platoon will be 18-22 and fresh out of highschool/college.


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Jun 2012)

OV1984 said:
			
		

> Also being a single mom, is childcare or something similar provided by the force?



Nope, you will need to have a family care plan which details who is watching your kids during the day, and who your emergency child care providers are. In the regular force you can be called out to a tasking at a moments notice, and will need to drop your children off and deploy. Child care is completely at your own cost, though most major bases have large MFRCs with some daycare services, however they fill up very quickly.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jun 2012)

OV1984 said:
			
		

> Once basic is done, can you pick where you prefer to live?



No. You will be asked what you would like, but that doesn't mean much.



> And how do you know the length of time you are stationed there?



You don't.



> Also being a single mom, is childcare or something similar provided by the force?



No.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Jun 2012)

If you join the regular force expect to be moved away from your family, possibly to the other side of the country.

If you join the reserves expect to fight tooth and nail for decent work, get paid 15% less than the regular force and deal with people who don't always do things by the book.


----------



## brihard (1 Jun 2012)

Unfortunately, in neither are you able to avoid creatures like ObedientiaZealum.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jun 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> get paid 15% less than the regular force



Of course, you are aware of why that is.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Of course, you are aware of why that is.



I'm more worried about;
Where I'm going
What weapons do I have
When do I shoot.
 :warstory:


But in all honesty yes I am aware of the arguments for and against the 15% issue.


----------



## OV1984 (2 Jun 2012)

Thank you everyone for you're responses...I will be going reserves...I talked to a recruiter today and it seems it is a hard time to get in as not many people are being hired so we'll see how it goes


----------

